# Obama Threatened to Shoot Down IAF



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

'Obama Threatened to Shoot Down IAF Iran Strike' - Middle East - News - Arutz Sheva


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

OK, NOW..I am on board with impeaching him


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I read that right before I decided to crank up the YouTube and watch some Brian Regan. After all, what else can you do when you are strapped in for a really bad ride and can do nothing about it? Find a reason to laugh.

We now help our enemies and threaten war against our allies.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> I read that right before I decided to crank up the YouTube and watch some Brian Regan. After all, what else can you do when you are strapped in for a really bad ride and can do nothing about it? Find a reason to laugh.
> 
> We now help our enemies and threaten war against our allies.


nobama is pro muslime and he will use what ever resources available to him to protect his people, the muslime radicals! He is no American and is doing more harm to this country than any other radical muslime. He must go away soon, by any means, joe biden would be much better to deal with as nobama dosen't deal with anyone!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I've been thinking lately that something might happen either while Netanyahu is here or shortly after. 
We may be in for a bumpy ride soon. 

Genesis 12:
2 And I will make of thee a great nation, and I will bless thee, and make thy name great; and thou shalt be a blessing:
3 And I will bless them that bless thee, and curse him that curseth thee: and in thee shall all families of the earth be blessed.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

That report may be accurate. Last year there was some talk about Israel planning to bomb Iran's nuclear facility. I was concerned that it would really stir the Arabs up against Israel at the time but reasoned that it may not be bad thing (to bomb the reactor) since Israel is closer to Iran and a major target Iran would love to strike.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Want to buy a REAL JOURNALIST to ask this question at a press briefing to Sunday morning news interview...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Want to buy a REAL JOURNALIST to ask this question at a press briefing to Sunday morning news interview...


Where in the world would we find a real journalist, nowadays?

They seem to drop dead from unexpected heart attacks or lose control of their cars and die.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> Where in the world would we find a real journalist, nowadays?
> 
> They seem to drop dead from unexpected heart attacks or lose control of their cars and die.


Isn't that called the nobama or liberal curse of death for being Pro American!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Brian Williams, he's already been there and done that.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Brian Williams, he's already been there and done that.


Just another liberal that sold his soul for money and fame, may he choke on it for ever, he earned it.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I've got a thought,,,, We've got some really good and sneaky technology. Let's build a tiny poorly designed nuke, the kind a half assed terrorist group could put together using uranium that could have come from some old soviet bomb. Then we build a delivery system with parts from several countries further hiding where it may have come from and send it to Iran's nuclear plant. 

Exactly the kind of thing they would like to do to us and they would try to hide where it came from so let's do it to them. We could claim that some local terrorist group they were sponsoring had done it; maybe it was accidently set off. Just muddy up the water a bit and wipe this point of contention (nuclear plant) away.

Or even better, make it look like a bomb built in N. Korea.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Brian Williams, he's already been there and done that.


Brian Williams was in the cockpit of the lead Israeli F-16 on both the September 6, 2007, attack on Syria's al-Kibar nuclear facility and the 1981 attack on Iraq's Osirak reactor. But Israeli intelligence wouldn't let him take video of the raid.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Next week; Let's just all tune into the Daily Show to find out what really happened. :hopelessness:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The God Rod would be great. Unstoppable, almost undetectable, if fast enough it has the power of a nuke but no fallout. Looks like a meteor strike.

Excerpt from "*Dark Horizons, The North Star Project*"

"We [the USA] have created our own meteor that strikes from outer space, hence the acronym, SGM-1. Space to Ground Missile One. The rocket engine is extremely powerful and propels the warhead at speeds up to 25 kilometers per second."
"Impossible!"
"Remember Tunguska 1908. Remember what a meteor or a comet did in Siberia?" 
"This is fiction, you are lying again. You could not possibly build such a weapon."
"It's the truth, really. Listen, meteors enter the atmosphere at very high speeds, say about 40 kilometers per second. But just like when you shoot a bullet into water, it decelerates as it plunges into the increasingly denser portions of the air. This is especially true in the lower layers of the atmosphere, since 90 percent of the earth's atmospheric mass lies at less than 12 kilometers of altitude... A large meteor coming straight in will hit the earth with about 30 to 45 gigajoules of kinetic energy, enough to take out 400 city blocks. All this speed in atmospheric flight puts great pressure on the body of a meteor. Larger meteors tend to break up between 9 to 25 kilometers above the earth because of atmospheric drag, and maybe thermal stresses. This is why we cast the artificial meteor using 99 percent iron and one percent nickel with a special Teflon ablative coating and a low drag configuration... It creates an atmospheric over pressure in the magnitude of at least ten fold greater than a 25-kiloton atomic bomb's explosion. Nothing survives that kind of over pressure, nothing. 
"And you have built and tested such a weapon?"
"Yes... We take it up in the shuttle, and launch it from about 250 miles up."


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Obama is not going to strike Israel for the simple reason he isn't going to strike anyone. Plus imagine the Israelis try an attack on Iran, the US tries to stop it and fails? Democrats immediately lose every Jewish vote in the country and the next election is a Republican win. Obama won't risk that so the threat is just his usual bluster.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I read the story and, it cites an anonymous source. Well, that right there is a concern. Without a credible source, you've got a story that can't be verified. 

Now if Bibi gets up un front of congress and says that Israel was going to bomb Iran's nuclear plants and the US stopped them. I'd have to say the reporter was credible and his story accurate. Until then who knows?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

CLEARLY, He's conspiring with the Iranians. Collaboration with the Enemy Isn Impeachable offense. Conundrum. What old white congressman wants to be the first to raise impeachment hearing against the first 1/2 Black president? Answer: Based on the limp dicks running the show currently, NONE.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> CLEARLY, He's conspiring with the Iranians. Collaboration with the Enemy Isn Impeachable offense. Conundrum. What old white congressman wants to be the first to raise impeachment hearing against the first 1/2 Black president? Answer: Based on the limp dicks running the show currently, NONE.


First problem is having agreement Iran is an enemy. He campaigned in 2008 on the promise he would negotiate with Iran. We don't have a declared state of war. Without that, any dialog is within his purview of negotiating with another nation state. You'll need a different excuse to impeach him. I'm not saying I wouldn't enjoy the spectacle, just that I don't think your argument holds up for impeachment.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

He will just declare he heard some terrorist were in town and he had to drone them.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

At what point in the US Iran negotiations do they stop chanting "Death to America!" ????

Never hear that shit in Israel...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If this is true I REALLY hope Netanyahu says something about it in his speech but I have a feeling it is not true. Seemed to me like one of those my uncle's sister's neighbor's told his brother he heard it from his great grandmothers hairstylists retarded cousin.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I am wondering who could really win a dogfight?,the Israeli AF are a pretty tough bunch.the USAF has not really had any as of late.just bomb runs....not hijacking this thread but,any thoughts about that?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I wonder how many USAF, USN pilots would actually engage israeli planes? Would they carry out that order?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Really good question.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> I am wondering who could really win a dogfight?,the Israeli AF are a pretty tough bunch.the USAF has not really had any as of late.just bomb runs....not hijacking this thread but,any thoughts about that?


The thing of it is, the IAF would be on a bomb run. They wouldn't be in a position for a dog fight. If engaged at all, they'd have to abort the attempt at making it to Iran.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> I am wondering who could really win a dogfight?,the Israeli AF are a pretty tough bunch.the USAF has not really had any as of late.just bomb runs....not hijacking this thread but,any thoughts about that?


Given equal equipment I think our fighter pilots could take them. Of course I am a little biased.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Denton said:


> The thing of it is, the IAF would be on a bomb run. They wouldn't be in a position for a dog fight. If engaged at all, they'd have to abort the attempt at making it to Iran.


Wouldn't they have fighter escort for the bomb run since in all probability Iran would launch fighters?..I dont even know if the USAF or Allies has escorts for runs on ISIS.I suppose ISIS may have ground to air missiles of some sort but,have not heard about any shoot downs.unless we are not being told.


----------

